# show off sky blue albino guppies



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

they are in my 120P ada tank. dont know y the tds seems crazy 600+ at the moment but the tank is doing well algae free. Almost 2 months old now. hope this trio spawns some fries soon and do not eat them all )




will post more video later if some one interested in this tank.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Would totally love to see more videos. The tank looks killer


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful guppies, the planted tank is lovely too~


----------

